# Thinking about separation from my wife.



## Arlionheart (Sep 26, 2012)

I am 29 years old been married for 6 almost 7 years now. My wife and I have been through a lot we have 4 wonderful children but lately my wife's depression and bipolar disorder has become almost too much for me to handle. Plus We are constantly fighting over every thing lately nothing major no infidelity by either of us but these small fights and her never being being happy is just getting to me. I feel bad about even thinking about leaving her but I feel both of us might be better off with some space between us. Everyone else I have spoken to says it's just a seven slump. But it feels like the fights over who's turn it is to wash the dishes or drive carpool have been turning into all day fights. What Should I do?


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

You should try talking to her. Maybe with a marriage counselor.


----------



## Mr Pink (Sep 26, 2012)

I agree, see if the smaller fights are part of a bigger problem. I dont like the idea of throwing your hands up and giving in to a 'slump'. I do know what you mean though, that overall and in the long term you feel you two are good together, however your daily lives are so toxic and upsetting that you wonder how much longer you can go on like that.


----------

